# Finally



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I finally got my letter from The Northeastern Joint Apprenticeship & Training Committee for my aptitude test. I go to test on October 18, 2011. I am not concerned about my abilities to pass the test, however, I do need to work on my physical condition.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> I finally got my letter from The Northeastern Joint Apprenticeship & Training Committee for my aptitude test. I go to test on October 18, 2011. I am not concerned about my abilities to pass the test, however, I do need to work on my physical condition.


Congratulations....:thumbup:


Now hit the Gym Hard...:laughing:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Congratulations....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Now hit the Gym Hard...:laughing:


Thanks.

Nah I was told to train outdoors to prepare for the work conditions.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> I finally got my letter from The Northeastern Joint Apprenticeship & Training Committee for my aptitude test. I go to test on October 18, 2011. I am not concerned about my abilities to pass the test, however, I do need to work on my physical condition.


Concentrate on your "aps".


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I got the news the other week that I have an interview for the apprenticeship next Tuesday. Any one have any advice.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> I got the news the other week that I have an interview for the apprenticeship next Tuesday. Any one have any advice.


Just be confidant ..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just two questions. What should I wear to the interview? I don't want to over dress but I also don't want to underdress. Also does anyone know if there is any kind of physical test that I should bring change of clothes if I should dress formal? Letter says that I may be there 3-4 hours but the interview will only be 15-20 minutes that is why I am curious. If no one knows I will call and ask.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Be neat and tidy and well groomed. Remove earrings and facial piercings. If you have long hair, pull it back into a pony tail or braid. Slacks and a nice shirt will do just fine. No tie needed or suit.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jupe Blue said:


> Be neat and tidy and well groomed. Remove earrings and facial piercings. If you have long hair, pull it back into a pony tail or braid. Slacks and a nice shirt will do just fine. No tie needed or suit.


Ok thank you.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

It seems that I am in the running for the waiting list, or at least I think that is what they meant. The committee said that they are giving me a chance and wanted to know if I don't get in this year If I would reapply next year. I told them that yes I would. Hoping to get the call. Only advice they gave me was that if the opportunity to turn my CDL A permit into a license I should jump on it. I am extremely happy right now.


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea get the license so when the time comes, you'll be a step ahead of everyone


----------

